# pygmy corys



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

So my p. Corys are finally in the tank and out of qt. They have got to be one of the cutest little fish ever, they add alot of life to the tank hustling around in and out of the smallest crevices in the plants!:-D


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

Oni has been very tolerant. Hes only chased them a couple times but he dosnt seem to have any aggression towards them , just more curiousity and letting them know its his house lol!


----------



## anitsirk92 (Aug 20, 2014)

I love my corys! And I'm pretty convinced my betta Aurora thinks she's one of them lol! She is always scavenging with them. It's the cutest thing


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've wanted to try pygmy cories for a while, you lucky bugger! I can't find them locally and don't feel like paying $100 for a few fish+shipping x.x
All cory species have no comprehension of the word "territory" if you have a fish with a territory that it wants to defend (male betta with bubble nest, male/female or mated ram pair with their turf) they will be constantly chasing the cories out of that area (and the corries will just turn around and go right back over).


----------



## SabastiansMom (Jul 25, 2014)

I just recently placed 6 green Aeneus corys into my 55g. I absolutely love them! They added a whole different level of fun to my tank! Thinking about putting some more to the tank.


----------



## Fastcash124 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have 6 in a 15g. They're too small and too active for my liking I wish they'd get bigger and just stay on the ground lol they're always flying all around the water column and walls


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

im still upset that i returned the corey that was with a goldfish i was given as well as a ten gallon tank, he was just starting to warm up, but i couldnt buy another qt tank ect. but now i regret not just getting more lol. someday ill have more...someday!xD they are so adorable!


----------



## Lettuce (Jul 12, 2014)

Fastcash124 said:


> I have 6 in a 15g. They're too small and too active for my liking I wish they'd get bigger and just stay on the ground lol they're always flying all around the water column and walls


Which specific cories do you have? I am cycling a 15 gallon and want to get 6 of them for it.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

PiscesPlunder said:


> So my p. Corys are finally in the tank and out of qt. They have got to be one of the cutest little fish ever, they add alot of life to the tank hustling around in and out of the smallest crevices in the plants!:-D


 
Those little guys are my favourite of all the cories. I have them in some of my tanks. they are so adorable you just want to ---err----"cuddle' them! LOL


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I've wanted to try pygmy cories for a while, you lucky bugger! I can't find them locally and don't feel like paying $100 for a few fish+shipping x.x
> All cory species have no comprehension of the word "territory" if you have a fish with a territory that it wants to defend (male betta with bubble nest, male/female or mated ram pair with their turf) they will be constantly chasing the cories out of that area (and the corries will just turn around and go right back over).


 
aqua---try Aquabid. Got some of mine from a breeder in CA, the shipping was pretty reasonable. And they use Kordon breather bags. I wish I could remember their ID.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

TerriGtoo said:


> aqua---try Aquabid. Got some of mine from a breeder in CA, the shipping was pretty reasonable. And they use Kordon breather bags. I wish I could remember their ID.


thanks for the tip, I'll look into it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As Rachel if she'll ship Priority since you're also in PA. She seems to be out of Pygmy but her Habrosus are $2.50. I like those, too. They're a tad bigger but very pretty.

Current Stock list | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

I wanted to get some pygmies for the Hen House; at Petco yesterday, there was only 1 left in a breeder box, next to it was its former buddy - dead. So, went with the dwarf variety instead. Going to keep my eyes open for a healthy group.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

I was finally able to get some of these cuties yesterday! I was so excited to find my LFS finally had some in stock. I've been looking for a while now and it's kind of crazy how I read this thread and then was just lamenting to a friend about how cute these guys look and how much I want them, then to find them at the store, seemed so lucky!

They are such busy little guys. Do they eat the same food as the regular cories? I assumed they did, so I didn't ask at the store when I purchased them. But now as I watch them, they are just so tiny! Not sure if they would rather get a sinking, small, pellet? I feed my panda and julii cories Hikari Sinking Wafers.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I got 10 of these lil guys last week. I just love them


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Hikara Sinking Wafers are fine; it's what I feed mine. When she gets them in my next order with www.msjinkzd.com is going to contain 10 more Pygmy Cories .... total number will be 20+  Planted and Pygmy Cory obsessed!!!!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I love my bronze cories, they're so bold. I've watched a set of 3 young ones(out of 7 total) chase a pleco off an algae wafer because they didn't want their shrimp pellets. I want to get some more actually. Maybe some Albinos or something. Cories are my favorite fish besides bettas.

Mine also smack the more aggressive females when they go up for air. They target the aggressive females specifically. They never seem to hurt each other, but I think the cories are protesting the loss of their friend Nereus....who slept on them.

Edit: Looking around...I'd love some Bandit, Skunk or Panda cories.


----------



## Rosalinds (Feb 15, 2014)

I have panda cories in another tank and love them as well. The markings are adorable!

I was really surprised with how much I enjoy cory cats in my tanks. They are so much fun to watch, huffling around together or how they line up at the front of the tank. They always remind me of a chorus line when they do this.  The pygmies are equally fun and they seem way busier and more active than the bigger version.

Glad to hear the the sinking wafers work! I just saw them nibbling on one, which makes me happy. They are just so tiny! Almost feel like babies that I want to protect. 

I have noticed one kinda hanging out by themselves and not with the pack. Should I be worried about this guy? He's been pretty much by himself all day (at least every time I look, which is a lot because I love to watch em).


----------

